
AMD – The Obituary - Ice_cream_suit
https://viceroyresearch.org/2018/03/13/amd-the-obituary/
======
Ice_cream_suit
This article is from the research firm that blew up Steinhoff with their
explosive report. So they are not entirely without credibility in hedge fund
circles...

* For Steinhoff, see "Steinhoff’s skeletons: off-balance sheet entities inflating earnings, obscuring losses" : [https://viceroyresearch.org/2017/12/06/steinhoffs-skeletons-...](https://viceroyresearch.org/2017/12/06/steinhoffs-skeletons-off-balance-sheet-entities-inflating-earnings-obscuring-losses/)

